# iKhokha mobile credit card machine



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

I'm looking for a way to accept card payments but the offerings by the banks are just such a pain in the ass, we came across this thing and was wondering if anyone has used something like this. The idea really appeals to me.




https://www.ikhokha.com/

What do you guys think? Does this look legit?


----------



## Jan (8/9/15)

The only potential problem I can think of is what is sitting in the "back office" where to does the machine link?


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

wasnt there a nedbank solution similar to this ? pocket pos


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

http://www.nedlink.nedbank.co.za/nedlink/standalone-pos/pocketpos


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> http://www.nedlink.nedbank.co.za/nedlink/standalone-pos/pocketpos


Thanks @shaunnadan, just checked that out, they give no indication of costs. What I liked about the other one was the low transaction fee. We checked the banks and the fees were between 6 and 8% per transaction plus a monthly service fee.


----------



## Deckie (8/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan, just checked that out, they give no indication of costs. What I liked about the other one was the low transaction fee. We checked the banks and the fees were between 6 and 8% per transaction plus a monthly service fee.


@BumbleBee a friend of mine is an agent for them. I'll pm he's contact details

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MJ INC (8/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan, just checked that out, they give no indication of costs. What I liked about the other one was the low transaction fee. We checked the banks and the fees were between 6 and 8% per transaction plus a monthly service fee.


You can negotiate with the banks and play them off each other. Also if your in a mall or shopping complex they do offers where you only pay 2%-2.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> You can negotiate with the banks and play them off each other. Also if your in a mall or shopping complex they do offers where you only pay 2%-2.5%


Tried that but I'm only a one man band, they could care less about negotiating for a few hundred bucks a month. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## MJ INC (8/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Tried that but I'm only a one man band, they could care less about negotiating for a few hundred bucks a month. Thanks for the advice though


Damn OK. You can also try the absa payment pebble. It accepts credit cards and debit cards. It's monthly fee is 50 Rand for the first year then drops to 20 after that. If you're an absa customer it's 3.2% per transaction

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> Damn OK. You can also try the absa payment pebble. It accepts credit cards and debit cards. It's monthly fee is 50 Rand for the first year then drops to 20 after that. If you're an absa customer it's 3.2% per transaction


That sounds like a viable option


----------

